
Sex toy startup seeking investment, where do we look? - dr_swe
Hi,<p>My name is Eric, and I&#x27;m based in Sweden. 1,5 years ago, me and my partner had an idea for a new type of adult toy for women. We made a prototype and gave it to a couple of friends and strangers for testing, and it turned out that we had found an innovation in the most fundamental part of the toy, which showed really really good results amongst our testers. The product is simple (key feature), discrete and relatively cheap to produce. We have a pending patent.<p>We spent the last 1,5 years developing this product, and have now reached a partnership with a big brand in this space who are willing to sell this product under their name. We have a production line ready. What we need now is money to produce the first batch. Does anyone know where we could look for an investor who would be willing to enter the space of adult toys with us? Where do we look?<p>Thanks.
======
exolymph
I would try pitching established companies in the same space. Incumbents often
invest in newcomers in other industries -- might work here too.

~~~
dr_swe
This is what we have been doing. The very first company we presented to liked
it and we are now going forward with them. Until that is a no, we can't pitch
to another company, that is how we formulated our contract, and it is a mutual
deal.

------
rabidonrails
Why not run a kickstarter/indiegogo campaign?

~~~
insoluble
This is probably a good idea since the product obviously applies to a large
portion of society, rather than a specific niche.

~~~
rgovind
OP says its easy to produce. Kickstarter may not be good.

------
gesman
Contact me with details.

One of my clients (i cover technical aspects) is well known sex and
relationship therapist with large following and connections.

There might be an opportunity here.

~~~
dr_swe
Done, I appreciate it.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I've found the following people on Twitter are willing to talk & offer what
they know about the industry:

@SaucyStartups

@JennyPurr

@cindygallop

~~~
dr_swe
Thank's a lot!

------
borplk
I'm not an investor but just curious roughly how much money you need?

~~~
dr_swe
€100.000

------
nextri
I'm interested. Tell me more!

~~~
dr_swe
Do you have an email I can reach you with?

~~~
dr_swe
Actually, you could reach me at klittrabysweden@gmail.com if you want to
continue talking!

